Ask HN: Where can I find realworld examples of companies using 'serverless'? - ezcuella
======
skewart
Are you just looking for a list of company names? Or are you looking for more
in-depth descriptions and/or case studies of how it's being used?

Ben Kehoe, who works at iRobot, has written quite about using serverless in
production. [1] So has Paul Johnston. [2]

I've been curious about serverless adoption too, and I've thought about doing
more structured research and writing. So I'm curious to know what kind of
content you're interested in.

My impression is that a lot of companies are using bits and pieces of
serverless tech/architectures here and there around the edges - for some data
processing pipeline, for an internal tool, for a few supporting services - but
very few companies have a 100% serverless stack.

[1] [https://medium.com/@ben11kehoe](https://medium.com/@ben11kehoe) [2]
[https://medium.com/@PaulDJohnston](https://medium.com/@PaulDJohnston)

